# My cockatiel is addicted to chewing!!!!



## madmart35 (May 3, 2014)

Hello all!!! I have a cockatiel that is addicted to chewing!!! This I do not mind, however when I go to pick him up he tries to nip my finger as whatever goes in front of him, he seems to think its there for him to chew!!!! When I do get him to step up on my finger, he walks to the end to chew my fingernails!!!! I need him to know that my fingers arent for nipping or chewing whereas he can chew the toys I have out for him!!! How is the best way to train him so he knows the difference in my fingers and his toys????

Many thanks 

Martin Dean

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

How old is he?


----------



## madmart35 (May 3, 2014)

Just under a year old!!! Got told he is a year old in June!!!!


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah, he's well past the baby nippy stage. I guess your best bet is to distract him with a toy or some millet and wave your hand a bit to destabilise him when he tries to bite you.

Alternatively you have to try and not make any noise at all and put him in his cage or some perch and walk away for a bit. Eventually he should catch on that biting you results in not having your attention. You do have to be very careful to not react to the nipping otherwise it will excite the bird and do it even more.


----------



## madmart35 (May 3, 2014)

Someone has said to try soaking my hands in lemon juice so it gives my cockatiel (Hugo) a very bitter taste in his mouth and after a week or 2 of doing that he should learn that its not good to bite my fingers??? What do you think about that method????


----------



## Nick199 (Apr 10, 2014)

That bite is sweet !! i like Chily when he bites me xD
I just don't let him know that it hurts when he bites,though it really does not..still a baby


----------



## ScarredEclipse (Apr 1, 2014)

Don't let him nibble on you. Move your fingers, softly but firmly tell him no, and keep doing what you're doing as far as: when he won't listen, put him in the cage and walk away so he knows you mean business.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

Meet Chewy:



He has that name for a reason!! His favorite things to chew are: shoe laces, my painted toenails, freckles (which do NOT come off!) and chomp on my lip  He is about 8 months. He get aggravating sometimes, but he's stinking cute


----------



## Nick199 (Apr 10, 2014)

madmart35 said:


> Someone has said to try soaking my hands in lemon juice so it gives my cockatiel (Hugo) a very bitter taste in his mouth and after a week or 2 of doing that he should learn that its not good to bite my fingers??? What do you think about that method????


Does this works ?? Can anyone please answer it


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't know anything about the lemon juice.

However, you could have him step up onto your wrist or forearm instead of your hand. If you keep your hand closed into a fist, he probably won't be able to bite it.

Alternatively, you could use a perch for him to step up onto and, again, keep your fingers and thumb closed so there is no soft skin to bite.


----------



## Nick199 (Apr 10, 2014)

dianne said:


> I don't know anything about the lemon juice.
> 
> However, you could have him step up onto your wrist or forearm instead of your hand. If you keep your hand closed into a fist, he probably won't be able to bite it.
> 
> Alternatively, you could use a perch for him to step up onto and, again, keep your fingers and thumb closed so there is no soft skin to bite.


Yes, that's a good idea...I never thought that way ..Thanks


----------



## ScarredEclipse (Apr 1, 2014)

I hope he stops nipping soon.


----------

